# X11 sous maverick



## Sidius (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour voila je souhaite installer gimp sous OSX 10.9 mais il me demande X11
j'ai cherché sans vraiment trouvé et j'ai installé XQuartz 2.7.7
mais Gimp demande tjs X11 a l ouverture

En resumé gimp est installe et lorsque je le lance une fenêtre s'ouvre me demandant ou est X11 ?

et XQuartz est installé 

que dois je faire pour utiliser mon logiciel de retouche .. ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (20 Août 2014)

De fait ça marche moins bien qu'avant et il faudrait modifier un fichier pour qu'il s'intéresse à XQuartz plutôt qu'à X11 qui n'existe plus. 
En attendant, deux solutions à envisager. 
1) lancer XQuartz avant de lancer GIMP. 
2) mieux : installer une version récente de GIMP (la dernière, par exemple : 2.8.10) dans une mouture native, qui ne requiert plus X11.


----------



## Sidius (21 Août 2014)

Lancer xquartz avant de lancer gimp ne change rien au lancement gimp recherche tjs x11

J ai installé la dernière  version de gimp je n ai pas trouve de version tournant directement sous maverick


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2014)

bompi a dit:


> 2) mieux : installer une version récente de GIMP (la dernière, par exemple :* 2.8.10*) dans une mouture native, qui ne requiert plus X11.


http://www.gimp.org/downloads/

_"GIMP for Mac OS X
Since the 2.8.2 version GIMP runs on OSX natively. No X11 environment is required."_


----------



## Sidius (21 Août 2014)

Merci je test kan je rentre


----------



## bompi (22 Août 2014)

Sidius a dit:


> Lancer xquartz avant de lancer gimp ne change rien au lancement gimp recherche tjs x11
> 
> J ai installé la dernière  version de gimp je n ai pas trouve de version tournant directement sous maverick



Ah ? Je suppose que j'ai dû bidouiller quelque chose pour que ça marche et que j'avais oublié (j'ai parfois d'autres applications X11 et ça me semblait fonctionner...) :rose:

Et merci à Renaud31 pour le lien


----------



## momo-fr (23 Août 2014)

Là


----------

